# the rarest snowblower on earth?



## Hovik (Dec 9, 2014)

Am I the only person in the world that owns this snowblower? I got it for free but it didn't have the handlebar/controls and chute direction adjustment rod and I cannot find these parts anywhere. Tried ebay, tried craigslist. This is my last resort. If anyone knows where I can get these parts please let me know otherwise it's going to the dump. here is the info on the snowblower:

Ariens traction unit is Model# 932001 / Serial# 00523B
Ariens snowblower attachment is Model# 932002 / Serial# 005235
Motor is a Tecumseh “H35” Model# H35-45503M / Serial# 7304B


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ebay and craigslist aren't good sources for parts like that..you need the parts manual (I will look it up and post it) then find the part numbers from the manual, then see if Ariens or dealers can get the part..what do you mean "handlebar / controls"? Do you mean the levers sticking up from the handlebars?

This particular model might be uncommon, but the parts you need were shared by several models over a span of many years..let's try to find those parts! I will dig up some manuals, and Hovik, please clarify which controls you are looking for..

Stay tuned..
Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Hovik, you have one of the best in the bidness helping you. If Scot can't find it it probably can't be found


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

... And welcome to the forum too.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope Hovik is not a one hit wonder, and gets back to Scot. 

Scot, you are an amazing resource. my hats off to you sir!


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I actually had one of these units earlier this year. First time I ever saw one.

There's one on Buffalo NY Craigslist now....heck, could even be the same one. I sold the one I had cheap because it was an absolute headache.

ARIENS SNOWBLOWER

Attached is a pic of the one I had. Most unusual design. It's got a carb like a Toro S-200 two stroke with a rubber diaphragm and no float bowl, but it's definitely a 4 stroke machine.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Owners manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032047.pdf

Parts manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-32-77.pdf

Repair manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/000128A.pdf

Hovik,
yours is a 1978 model.

The chute crank is part number 02208100.
It shows up the Ariens "parts radar" and can probably be ordered from an Ariens dealer.

Ariens Parts Radar:
Parts

Its also available from many on-line parts suppliers:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ariens+02208100

Im not sure if comes complete or not..I havent seen a photo of the whole thing.
best-bet would be to go to an Ariens dealer with that part number, and see what they say.

Used parts (cheap) can be found from your local "lawnmower and snowblower graveyard"..the big local dealer that keeps junked machines out back. It takes some searching, but they are out there:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/ariens/Page11.html#question10

Scot


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

If this is your intro, welcome from the Garden State. : )


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

I knew I seen this blower somewhere.

Ariens 20" 2-stage snow blower


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

The one I got was in a snowblower package deal back in August I think, from a guy that does scrap metal. Never seen one before that. And I had never in my life seen such a cheaply built Ariens. Thin steel, poor carburetor design (my opinion), and a really chintzy lever shift transmission. Even the solid rubber tires were rotted through and someone filled up with expanding foam insulation. 

I'm thinking that was made to compete with the smaller 2 stroke Toros or something. I freed up the transmission and got it running decently, but the thing just poured fuel and I wasn't gonna waste my time buying a rebuild kit for the carb (needed a rubber diaphragm). Sold it for $20 just to get it out of my garage.


----------



## X10StingRay (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Hovik,

Without seeing pictures of your actual machine, I can only try and guess at what you're missing. I looked your model number up at Parts Radar, and the variations are many. I happen to have a 1977 4/20 Model 922018, Serial 005165; Auger 922024 Serial 011721, that I fixed up to sell, using a parts machine I got without an engine, and that machine was a 5/20 Model 922008; Auger 922013; both 'Tear Drop' style bucket housings. 

I have the 02208100 chute control, but I'm not sure exactly what the other items are specifically. 

I'm trying to upload pictures of my machine here so you can compare it to yours, but I'm not succeeding. 

Let me know if you're serious about wanting to get your machine working, and I may be able to help. I have a few 'parts machines' here, including an extra engine for your machine....same size!

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

nickyb said:


> I knew I seen this blower somewhere.
> 
> Ariens 20" 2-stage snow blower


He done good and saved 60 bucks if he got it for free as he stated in his initial post


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

joee5 said:


> He done good and saved 60 bucks if he got it for free as he stated in his initial post



He saved 60 but this machine will be in the scrap yard soon. Very sad moment. He gave up on that machine rather quickly because I spoke with the previous owner shortly before Havok did his one hit wonder post. He will get his $4.50 worth of scrap value and another piece of history gone. Sorry for the rant. It just.upsets me when I see something like this happen. I once lost out on a truck load of Sears Suburban and Toro Wheel Horse tractors only to find them for sale at my local dump station.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Feb 2015 posts moved to a new thread,
click here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...5-oil-level-ariens-932001-2-7hp-tecumseh.html

Scot


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Still need those parts?


----------

